# Reinstalar WinCE en GPS Generico



## seaarg

Esta por caer en mis manos un GPS generico chino de esos con micro Atlas 400mhz, mp3, fm, etc etc etc. Viene con Windows CE NET 5.0 e iGO 8 para soft de gps.

Tengo entendido que puedo instalar programas en el (Como Garmin, por ej) mi duda es: ¿Se puede "formatear" y reinstalarle un windows CE propio? ya que el original viene en chino... o ruso... o no se.

Asumo que el windows esta instalado en la memoria interna, no en la SD.

Encuentro paginas con informacion pero son acerca de instalarle soft a ese SO preinstalado.

Tambien: Alguien me puede apuntar en la direccion correcta para la posibilidad de instalarle Linux, con algun soft GPS que corra bajo linux? (algun nombre de distro, soft gps... algo).

Muchas gracias


----------



## mixato

Hola seaarg, hasta donde sé no se puede instalarle el WIN CE de cero (eso sería como flashearlo, ya que el winCE no viene "instalable" si no que es parte del firmware y cada fabricante manda su equipo con su versión de wince solo útil para su equipo). Pero lo que sí podés hacer es cargarle software por sobre el que tiene, que hasta te deja cambiarle el menu con el que arranca (Básicamente en realidad levantás otro menu sobre el menu original que no vas a poder sacarlo). Tené cuidado con algunas cosa, por ej, estos GPS traen el WinCE sin el teclado en pantalla, entonces, por ejemplo no se te ocurra nunca ponerle una clave al wince porque no la escribís nunca más. Después para customizarlo o acceder a los archivos desde una SD con el explorer y copiando y pegando se puede lograr casi todo lo que quieras.


----------



## seaarg

Bien. He leido que hay un archivo shell.ini donde figura el ejecutable del programa que vaya a usar como front-end. Supongo que tambien se podran cambiar a que programa apuntan los items de menu.

De ultima si pudiera conseguir alguna utilidad para flashearlo probaria.

Cuando hablas de "menu original" te referis a la barra de windows CE? (con boton inicio, etc) o el menu original que lanza los programas como el iGO 8, MP3, etc.?

Ultima: Lei algo sobre hard reset y soft reset. El soft reset es el que puede realizar un usuario.

¿Que hace en concreto el hard reset?


----------



## mixato

> Bien. He leido que hay un archivo shell.ini donde figura el ejecutable del programa que vaya a usar como front-end. Supongo que tambien se podran cambiar a que programa apuntan los items de menu.



Supongo que eso dependerá de la marca del GPS. El que yo tuve en mis manos era más facil, ya que te dejaba elegir el path del soft GPS a utilizar, y además te deja elegir lanzar el GPS al inicio. Osea, haciendo correr un menu nuevo, y haciendo correr automaticamente, woila front-end nuevo, y sin necesidad de andar flasheando. Con respecto a cambiar los demás botones. No sé yo estuve dandole vueltas al soft que corre y la verdad no encontré los archivos de configuración si es que los tiene.



> De ultima si pudiera conseguir alguna utilidad para flashearlo probaria.


Eso va en vos, yo preferí no arriesgarme ya que no lo necesitaba.



> Cuando hablas de "menu original" te referis a la barra de windows CE? (con boton inicio, etc) o el menu original que lanza los programas como el iGO 8, MP3, etc.?


Al programa original, el front-end, para ver la barra de windows CE, lo que tenía que hacer era cargar el explorer.exe en una SD (ya que por default lo borran) y redireccionar para ejecute este archivo y ahí podía tunear lo que quisiera, usando el metodo de arriba.



> Ultima: Lei algo sobre hard reset y soft reset. El soft reset es el que puede realizar un usuario.
> 
> ¿Que hace en concreto el hard reset?


En realidad podrías hacer ambos, siempre que el GPS te deje, el soft reset, es lo que hace cada vez que realmente se apaga, o, si tiene algún botoncito de reset por si se cuelga, ese botón generalmente hace un soft-reset. El hard-reset, a veces lo encontrás en el panel de control del win CE y lo que hace es volver el equipo a factory default, osea, todo lo que hayas cargado en la memoria flash interna se borra y el equipo, queda como salido de fabrica. Pero no siempre está facil de encontrar, a veces es una combinación rara de teclas.

no tuve muchos de estos GPS, pero soy medio fan del winCE, Mobile, etc... y estuve jugando con varios otros handhelds.


----------



## seaarg

Bueno mixato, muchas gracias por la info. Lo explorare apenas me llegue a las manos (desde china.. ufffff) y despues comento.

Ya que sos fana del winCE... alguna idea si una instalacion standard del mismo te permite desde el panel de control cambiar el idioma del mismo? No tengo esperanzas de eso ya que estoy acostumbrado a que en los windows en general, la instalacion es en un idioma determinado y punto.


----------



## mixato

Es igual en el WinCE, viene en un idioma de por sí el firmware. No es intercambiable (salvo que lo flashees y cambies el firmware).


----------



## seaarg

Ok, aun no me llega. Cuando le ponga las manos encima vere si hay una posibilidad sin mucho riesgo de flashearlo. Muchas gracias!

Tenes idea si hay algo similar a los drivers? O de por si un WinCE viene lo suficientemente generico (o sea, cargado de drivers) para cualquier aparato que lo incluya?


----------



## mixato

Mirá hasta donde yo se es exactamente lo contrario, no existe un WinCE que puedas instalar. Nunca vi un driver de WinCE. El único que te puede dar el WinCE que sirve para tu equipo es el fabricante. Y si el fabricante no generó un firmware para el equipo en el idioma que vos querés no existe un genérico que puedas cargarle. 

No hay un modo de instalación de sistema operativo en handhelds, solo existe el firmware del fabricante (o alguien que sepa mucho pero mucho y pueda compilar uno para tu equipo, que generalmente sale de hacer ingenería inversa del que viene de fábrica y modificandolo, son los conocidas como ROMs "coocked" pero tendrías que tener algo que lo tenga mucha gente y que quieran modificarlo, pasa mucho con los celulares HTC les hacen firmawares/ROM a modificados para customizarlos) y obviamente el metodo de flasheado es particular de cada equipo y por ende de cada ROM.


----------



## seaarg

Clarisimo, mejor lo dejo en chino


----------



## sebpast

mixato dijo:


> Hola seaarg, hasta donde sé no se puede instalarle el WIN CE de cero (eso sería como flashearlo, ya que el winCE no viene "instalable" si no que es parte del firmware y cada fabricante manda su equipo con su versión de wince solo útil para su equipo). Pero lo que sí podés hacer es cargarle software por sobre el que tiene, que hasta te deja cambiarle el menu con el que arranca (Básicamente en realidad levantás otro menu sobre el menu original que no vas a poder sacarlo). Tené cuidado con algunas cosa, por ej, estos GPS traen el WinCE sin el teclado en pantalla, entonces, por ejemplo no se te ocurra nunca ponerle una clave al wince porque no la escribís nunca más. Después para customizarlo o acceder a los archivos desde una SD con el explorer y copiando y pegando se puede lograr casi todo lo que quieras.



Me pasó exactamente eso  Existe una solución?

Aclaro...

"Tené cuidado con algunas cosa, por ej, estos GPS traen el WinCE sin el teclado en pantalla, entonces, por ejemplo no se te ocurra nunca ponerle una clave al wince porque no la escribís nunca más."


----------



## seaarg

Me llego el aparato, no puedo acceder con el MS ActiveSync porque me faltan drivers para la conexion usb. Cuando esta encendido lo toma como dispositivo de almacenamiento de datos (tipo pen drive) y accedo a la memoria micro sd, pero cuando esta apagado, al conectarlo me pide drivers que no tengo.

Por lo que pude ver, accedo a la memoria interna desde el mismo gps (saliendo a windows) y si, esta en chino pero la carpeta "windows" es bastante reducida.

Ya le pude instalar Garmin + Proyecto mapear asi que lo dejare asi, no da para arriesgarlo por nada.


----------



## gtec

Tiene WinCE 5.0 o 6.0? Yo tengo un GPS BAK Japan con WinCE 6.0 y no pude instalar el garmin. Alguien podria darme una mano? Gracias!


----------



## seaarg

WinCE 5.0

Te comento que con un garmin renegue mucho, baje otro y santo remedio. En mi GPS tuve que hacer un truco para poder ir a windows y asi completar mi instalacion:

Como el mismo NO tiene la opcion de salir del programa lanzador, pero si para elegir la ruta al programa GPS, puse un proceso explorer.exe (el administrador de archivos) en la SD y apunte a el la ruta del programa GPS. Al seleccionar navegacion, se ejecutaba este proceso y aparecia la barra del boton de inicio.

De esta forma pude instalar garmin, despues, apunte en el lanzador a garmin en el link de navegacion y todo listo!

Fijate que en el garmin "bajado" hay unos scripts, normalmente garmin.mcscr o algo asi. Dentro de ellos son los comandos que se ejecutan para hacerlo funcionar. A veces puede pasar que las rutas en ellos no apunten correctamente a la memoria SD.

Tambien te cuento que el programa a ejecutar es Que.exe y no garmin.exe.

Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo

mixato dijo:


> Mirá hasta donde yo se es exactamente lo contrario, no existe un WinCE que puedas instalar. Nunca vi un driver de WinCE. El único que te puede dar el WinCE que sirve para tu equipo es el fabricante. Y si el fabricante no generó un firmware para el equipo en el idioma que vos querés no existe un genérico que puedas cargarle.
> 
> No hay un modo de instalación de sistema operativo en handhelds, solo existe el firmware del fabricante (o alguien que sepa mucho pero mucho y pueda compilar uno para tu equipo, que generalmente sale de hacer ingenería inversa del que viene de fábrica y modificandolo, son los conocidas como ROMs "coocked" pero tendrías que tener algo que lo tenga mucha gente y que quieran modificarlo, pasa mucho con los celulares HTC les hacen firmawares/ROM a modificados para customizarlos) y obviamente el metodo de flasheado es particular de cada equipo y por ende de cada ROM.



Mi primer palm compaq que compre viene con un CD con el winCE para instalar.. obvio que no es la version 5 ni 6 sera la 1 o la 2 alla por el '98


----------



## chester27loco

hola gente... les comento que me ha sucedido algo de lo que en el tema por lo q*UE* vi no querían q*UE* les pase se me borro la flash de un equipo genérico como los q*UE* hablan ustedes ... el equipo lo único q*UE* decía al encender *H*era MEDIATEK después arrancaba el soft del fabricante y tenía aplicaciones varias transmitía en FM para escucharlo en la radio del auto tiene blootood entrada av para conectar una cámara trasera muy bueno parecía... el tema fue q*UE* quise leer unos archivos exel y no me dejaba así q*UE* arranque el Windows y por allá después de dar unas vueltas como para abrir el archivo me tiro una actualización le dije q*UE* si me confirmo q*UE* se i*B*a a reiniciar el equipo y nunca más volvió a arrancar el soft... agradecería mucho su ayuda de como podría volver a dejarlo como estaba o tratar de al menos hacerlo q*UE* fu*N*sione de alguna manera... dentro de las configuraciones del equipo tenía una opción de q*UE* por el USB navegara así q*UE* de esa manera fue q*UE* me tiro lo de la actualización q*UE* nunca sirvió...


----------



## aenredo

mixato dijo:


> Mirá hasta donde yo se es exactamente lo contrario, no existe un WinCE que puedas instalar. Nunca vi un driver de WinCE. El único que te puede dar el WinCE que sirve para tu equipo es el fabricante. Y si el fabricante no generó un firmware para el equipo en el idioma que vos querés no existe un genérico que puedas cargarle.
> 
> No hay un modo de instalación de sistema operativo en handhelds, solo existe el firmware del fabricante (o alguien que sepa mucho pero mucho y pueda compilar uno para tu equipo, que generalmente sale de hacer ingenería inversa del que viene de fábrica y modificandolo, son los conocidas como ROMs "coocked" pero tendrías que tener algo que lo tenga mucha gente y que quieran modificarlo, pasa mucho con los celulares HTC les hacen firmawares/ROM a modificados para customizarlos) y obviamente el metodo de flasheado es particular de cada equipo y por ende de cada ROM.



saludos tengo un inconveniente con un dispositivo jett/Xl eye el cual maneja windows ce 5.0 el cual durante la instalacion  de un programa atreves de ActiveSync se quedo sin bateria .. al cargar no inicia windows hay alguna solución 

gracias


----------



## Scooter

Con un hard reset debería de bastar.


----------



## cagaluta

Hola *S*cooter... yo tengo un navi *C*hino y me funciona todo bien men*o*s el menu de cuando le do*y* a la tecla de navi. Le do*y* a navi y antes me salia el menu para elegir mi navegador o las funciones *qu*e salian.. ahora le do*y* a navi y me dice. No señal. Seguro que esta corrupta la memoria o algo. *qu*iero hacer un hard reset para que se ponga como de fabrica. Si podeis ayudarme lo agradeceria. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## camilar

mixato dijo:


> Tené cuidado con algunas cosa, por ej, estos GPS traen el WinCE sin el teclado en pantalla, entonces, por ejemplo no se te ocurra nunca ponerle una clave al wince porque no la escribís nunca más.


 

Yo le puse clave, alguna solucion


----------



## Scooter

Haz un hard reset


----------



## cagaluta

Hola...como se hace el hard reset??? Graciasss


----------



## Scooter

Cada uno de una forma. Pulsando el reset mientras se mantiene otra tecla pulsada o con una combinación de teclas.


----------



## cagaluta

Yo tengo el:car navigation & entertainment system s60  win ce 6.0 y no me funciona el menú para elegir el directorio del navi. Gracias


----------

